# Cleome



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

For some reason if I go into them to thin or remove, I have a terrible reaction on my arms, they get red, itchy and slightly swollen.

I am not usually highly allergic to anything!

They are pretty though and reseed themselves better than anything I can think of.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice healthy plants.
Are they in your garden now?
I think the allergic reaction might be due to small
transparent hairs on the plants. Try to avoid it by using 
a flame throwing torch. Or wear long sleeves to protect yourself.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you tell me how invasive are the cleomes?
I have read that they will reseed every year. Just
wonder how easy it is to control them should they go wild one day.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Not invasive in our area. They reseed themselves each year in our garden, but never creep out of the garden.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice to know that they are not flying all over the place like the dandelions do.
Now I have confidence to sow some seeds. Bought them a long time but is too
afraid to plant them in.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you also stratify the seeds first before planting them?
I've read that this will help to improve the germination rate.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Cleome needs bare ground to get started. The seedlings do not compete well with other vegetation. If the area around where you plant it has a good ground cover it will not spread. In areas with a desert environment without solid ground covers it can be very invasive.


----------

